# Help!!! Keep getting blue screen all of a sudden



## dcwj (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone help on my case because I am totally at a loss.

My laptop has been fine all along, until I started playing one game and suddenly the blue screens keeps coming. I can't recall every detail of the blue screen but one example is system_service_exception. I couldn't take it anymore so I reformatted my system thinking that it would solve the problem. Of the course I still play the game, and the problem still persists. I am not sure whether there's any linkage. The recent crashes shown some technical info like.. afd.sys , nfts.sys. before reformatting was having wimFsf.sys , ataport.sys . I do not understand all these terms and even with dmp files I could not understand also. Hope someone can help.:frown:

Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

dcwj said:


> The recent crashes shown some technical info like.. afd.sys , nfts.sys. before reformatting was having wimFsf.sys , ataport.sys .


Hi - 

*wimFsf.sys* is a Microsoft driver that usually appears in a BSOD due to a corrupted Windows ISO/ ISO download/ ISO burning issue; also could be bad HDD/SSD 

I just added it to the Carrona DRT while investigating it for this thread -

http_:_//carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=wimFsf.sys

*nfts.sys* = NTFS file system - could indicate a problem with your HDD

http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=Ntfs.sys

Run *chkdsk /r*

Run HDD diags - http://www.sysnative.com/forums/showthread.php/4072-Hard-Drive-(HDD)-Diagnostics

How did you reinstall Windows -- I mean what Windows media did you use and where did it come from?

DVD, USB or HDD Recovery partition?

Run Driver Verifier - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Run the jcgriff2 BSOD app - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dcwj (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

-I have run chkdsk /r.. after finished running, the laptop restarts and indicate " The volume is clean".

-For the HDD Diags, there are a few of them which I do not know which one to download and I don't know which has support for windows 7, could you enlighten me? Thanks. I am using a Toshiba disk drive.

-I ran Driver Verifier accordingly but there was no BSOD while rebooting.

-Attached is the folder from the BSOD app. While I did run perfmon /report also, in the end it shows "An error occured while attempting to generate the report. The wait for the report generation tool to finish has timed out."


I reinstalled Windows from Acer eRecovery, so it was done through a recovery partition. Kindly let me know whats the next time and thanks for the help.

Oh, just thought I might include also that before noticing your reply, I had a few BSOD again, some technical info are 0x7E, page_fault_in_nonpaged_area - 0x50 and 0x1E


----------



## dcwj (Nov 7, 2012)

i get several BSOD again. It's weird, sometimes it can be fine for few hours, and it 

can come suddenly. Once it surfaced, there will be a series of them coming. Anyone 

can assist?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

HDD diags - run Seatools for DOS - http://www.sysnative.com/forums/showthread.php/4072-Hard-Drive-(HDD)-Diagnostics

Remove McAfee with removal tool - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion. Install Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)

Install Windows 7 SP1 - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/976932

Regards. . .

jcgriff2



BSOD SUMMARY


```
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Nov  7 10:04:01.213 2012 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\SysnativeBSODApps\110712-29546-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:56.883[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002c513bc, 0, ffffffffffffffff}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIStreamGet+52 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: fffff80002c513bc, The address that the exception occurred at[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: ffffffffffffffff, Parameter 1 of the exception[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_fileinfo!FIStreamGet+52[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2530[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2527[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = V1.25[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 09/21/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Acer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = Aspire 4741[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Nov  7 09:47:06.698 2012 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\SysnativeBSODApps\110712-27003-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:58.572[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 50, {fffff8800659879c, 1, fffff960001f80df, 2}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+403c0 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000050[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: fffff8800659879c, memory referenced.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: fffff960001f80df, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    address.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+403c0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2530[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2527[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = V1.25[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 09/21/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Acer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = Aspire 4741[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Nov  7 08:56:44.311 2012 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\SysnativeBSODApps\110712-27924-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 6:49:33.981[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002cd3abe, fffff8800350f608, fffff8800350ee70}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!FsFilterPerformCallbacks+ca )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 1000007E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: fffff80002cd3abe, The address that the exception occurred at[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: fffff8800350f608, Exception Record Address[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: fffff8800350ee70, Context Record Address[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!FsFilterPerformCallbacks+ca[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2530[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2527[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = V1.25[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 09/21/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Acer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = Aspire 4741[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Nov  7 00:50:07.654 2012 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\SysnativeBSODApps\110712-39234-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:03.324[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88007edaa18, fffff88007eda280, fffff880014feb81}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs+b9b81 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000024[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: 00000000001904fb[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: fffff88007edaa18[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: fffff88007eda280[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: fffff880014feb81[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs+b9b81[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2530[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2527[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = V1.25[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 09/21/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Acer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = Aspire 4741[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Nov  7 00:32:08.164 2012 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\SysnativeBSODApps\110712-37377-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:51.460[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88004062610, fffff8800721ff00, 0}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : afd.sys ( afd+62610 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000003B[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: fffff88004062610, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: fffff8800721ff00, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_afd+62610[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2530[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2527[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = V1.25[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 09/21/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Acer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = Aspire 4741[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]      [COLOR=#000033]J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP (jcgriff2)[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://mvp.microsoft.com/profiles/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.sysnative.com/forums/member.php/1-jcgriff2"][COLOR=#000033][U]jcgriff2 - Sysnative Forums[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## dcwj (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have run the HDD diag wit Seatools,

removed McAfee with its removal tool,

and installed Windows 7 SP1. 

What else should I do?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Still getting BSODs?

Run Driver Verifier - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

If software is the issue, D/V will add info to the dump file to help ID the culprit.

The goal with D/V is for it to flag a 3rd party driver and force a BSOD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dcwj (Nov 7, 2012)

Yea.. still getting lots of it. Not only that, sometimes the system will freeze/hang or auto shutdown/restart without any warning.

I have attached a list of minidump, although these are dated 7 and 8 nov, but i still get BSODs ever since.

Could hardware like RAM be the culprit? Motherboard?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

No new .dmp files since updating to SP1. Please follow the http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html to provide your error logs so we can determine what crashes you are seeing.

If you are concerned about hardware, you can do the following hardware testing:


Run FurMark to test the display card for artifacts and temperature issues.


Run Display card memory tests to check the display card for memory problems.


Run all Basic tests with SeaTools: S.M.A.R.T. Check, Short Drive Self Test, Drive Information, Short Generic, and Long Generic. Run the tests for all HDDs. SeaTools for Windows

SeaTools for DOS​

Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.


Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware.


*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Thu Nov  8 07:44:57.256 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\dcwj\110812-23228-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:04:01.988[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002c756e3, fffff8800b1bd040, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!EtwpFindGuidEntryByGuid+73 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002c756e3, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800b1bd040, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME: [B]speedfan.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x3B_nt!EtwpFindGuidEntryByGuid+73[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2527[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.25
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4741
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  8 02:39:02.231 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\dcwj\110812-32105-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:06:14.731[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 50, {ffffffffffffff9d, 0, fffff88003a656f8, 0}[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmwl664.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmwl664.sys
Probably caused by :[B]bcmwl664.sys ( bcmwl664+656f8 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffffffff9d, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff88003a656f8, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x50_bcmwl664+656f8[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2527[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.25
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4741
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  8 02:31:14.969 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\dcwj\110812-17830-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:08:13.265[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8000c604b0, ffff, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+32f06 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa8000c604b0
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]WerFault.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+32f06[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2527[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.25
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4741
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  8 00:27:09.808 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\dcwj\110812-15537-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:01:25.478[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002f6f9b6, fffff880082410c0, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+196 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002f6f9b6, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880082410c0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x3B_nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+196[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2527[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.25
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4741
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov  7 08:04:01.213 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\dcwj\110712-29546-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:06:56.883[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002c513bc, 0, ffffffffffffffff}[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
Probably caused by :[B]fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIStreamGet+52 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff80002c513bc, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: ffffffffffffffff, Parameter 1 of the exception
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1E_fileinfo!FIStreamGet+52[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2527[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.25
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4741
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov  7 07:47:06.698 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\dcwj\110712-27003-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:02:58.572[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 50, {fffff8800659879c, 1, fffff960001f80df, 2}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+403c0 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff8800659879c, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff960001f80df, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME: [B]iexplore.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+403c0[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2527[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.25
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4741
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov  7 06:56:44.311 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\dcwj\110712-27924-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 6:49:33.981[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002cd3abe, fffff8800350f608, fffff8800350ee70}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!FsFilterPerformCallbacks+ca )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff80002cd3abe, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff8800350f608, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff8800350ee70, Context Record Address
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_nt!FsFilterPerformCallbacks+ca[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2527[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.25
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4741
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Nov  6 22:50:07.654 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\dcwj\110712-39234-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:03:03.324[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88007edaa18, fffff88007eda280, fffff880014feb81}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefix+121 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff88007edaa18
Arg3: fffff88007eda280
Arg4: fffff880014feb81
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefix+121[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2527[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.25
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4741
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Nov  6 22:32:08.164 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\dcwj\110712-37377-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:08:51.460[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88004062610, fffff8800721ff00, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]afd.sys ( afd+62610 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff88004062610, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800721ff00, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME: [B]iexplore.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x3B_afd+62610[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2527[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.25
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2010
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4741
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------

